# Lake Charlivoix



## Daniel Gibbie (Feb 6, 2020)

The browns are officially hittin on tip ups!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

We use to really hammer the browns and lakers in the spring around Ironton.


----------



## Null Response (Jul 27, 2018)

Daniel Gibbie said:


> The browns are officially hittin on tip ups!












^^^^^ The blood running down from the gills makes that Brown look like a Steelhead! 

Instant fish transformation... :yikes:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice Brown - REALLY nice Brown. No worries about blurring your background, cuz that is a pretty sizeable lake, lol. There are all sorts of little creeks that dump into Lake Charlevoix, and they are ALL likely to have some Trout, or Steelhead hanging around their mouths, when the ice is melting off the lake. Probably not big numbers around most of them, but most of them probably have some fish hanging around.


----------



## Daniel Gibbie (Feb 6, 2020)

Null Response said:


> ^^^^^ The blood running down from the gills makes that Brown look like a Steelhead!
> 
> Instant fish transformation... :yikes:


Yes I was afraid some people would comment something about the blood but just to let everyone know the brown swam away fine.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Daniel Gibbie said:


> Yes I was afraid some people would comment something about the blood but just to let everyone know the brown swam away fine.


I hope your joking!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Daniel Gibbie said:


> Yes I was afraid some people would comment something about the blood but just to let everyone know the brown swam away fine.


What evidence lends you to think that the fish 'swam away fine'? Once released, it disappears under the ice. How can you be certain it didn't go belly up afterwards? It appears to be bleeding profusely from the gills. That is reason enough to consider it may have been mortally wounded.

It's generally frowned upon to hold a fish by he gills if you plan to release the fish. No big deal if you plan on keeping it.

If the fish is bleeding badly you should consider keeping it for table fare if the regulations and season allows for keeping the fish.

Something for you to consider in the future.

That was a fine Brown trout.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

It’s eagle food now!


----------



## Daniel Gibbie (Feb 6, 2020)

PunyTrout said:


> What evidence lends you to think that the fish 'swam away fine'? Once released, it disappears under the ice. How can you be certain it didn't go belly up afterwards? It appears to be bleeding profusely from the gills. That is reason enough to consider it may have been mortally wounded.
> 
> It's generally frowned upon to hold a fish by he gills if you plan to release the fish. No big deal if you plan on keeping it.
> 
> ...


Hey I’m sorry this upset you, I did not think before I posted so please forgive me I’ll be more careful of where my hands r and how i handle the fish next time.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Daniel Gibbie said:


> Hey I’m sorry this upset you, I did not think before I posted so please forgive me I’ll be more careful of where my hands r and how i handle the fish next time.


I'm not upset. 

I imagine grabbing it by the gills and dragging it onto the ice quickly would be a natural response to catching the fish. Maybe it swallowed the bait too or became hooked in the gills during the battle. Dunno. I was just trying to give you a tip regarding catch and release handling of fish.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

On the plus side, fish blood coagulates about 100x faster than human blood. But they don't have a whole lot of blood. If I intend to release a fish, I never put my hands inside the gill plates. Usually I just twist the hook out with hemostats or needlenose pliers while the fish is still in the water, if I intend to release it. 

That Brown would have made a couple nice meals.


----------



## Daniel Gibbie (Feb 6, 2020)

PunyTrout said:


> I'm not upset.
> 
> I imagine grabbing it by the gills and dragging it onto the ice quickly would be a natural response to catching the fish. Maybe it swallowed the bait too or became hooked in the gills during the battle. Dunno. I was just trying to give you a tip regarding catch and release handling of fish.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.


Thanks you, you too


----------



## Daniel Gibbie (Feb 6, 2020)

Fishndude said:


> On the plus side, fish blood coagulates about 100x faster than human blood. But they don't have a whole lot of blood. If I intend to release a fish, I never put my hands inside the gill plates. Usually I just twist the hook out with hemostats or needlenose pliers while the fish is still in the water, if I intend to release it.
> 
> That Brown would have made a couple nice meals.


Yea thanks !


----------



## Bob.eye.hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

Does the DNR plant Browns in Charlavoix?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MI DNR fish stocking database link
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79236_80241---,00.html

Charlevoix


----------



## Bob.eye.hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

thanks


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice fish, we found a few walleye the other morning out there. They were all BIG fish. Hopefully the ice holds up for a little longer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Daniel Gibbie (Feb 6, 2020)

Bob.eye.hunter said:


> Does the DNR plant Browns in Charlavoix?


Yes the the dnr plants a lot browns a year in charlivoix making it an excellent trout fishery


----------



## Daniel Gibbie (Feb 6, 2020)

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Nice fish, we found a few walleye the other morning out there. They were all BIG fish. Hopefully the ice holds up for a little longer!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Oh yea there r some pigs in their. Where about did you catch em towards the big lake or closer to east Jordan?


----------



## Bob.eye.hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

I used to go over to Milwaulkee harbor and fish for browns thru the ice years ago, but gave up when the numbers started falling. I'll look into lake Charlavoix next winter


----------

